# Dishwasher is probably fried



## rahimlee54 (Nov 8, 2013)

The dishwasher here is toast, its been running six years 5 times a week I don't blame it to much. It's an eight year old unit. I am still making sure I can't fix it but if I gotta pay someone, the total cost of the unit wouldn't be worth fixing. So I have been checking out dishwashers, I was looking for opinions from guys that have had a few. I have only used cheap builder grade dishwashers with fine results but I was wondering if the mega buck meiles and such were worth the coin. I am on my way to vacation tomorrow night so I'll be buying something tomorrow if I need to grab one so opinions are appreciated.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 8, 2013)

Got a higher-end Maytag and a mid-line Kitchenaid. Both are more than adequate. Really comes down to silly things like rack configurations, etc. Turns out neither are that great for the chunky plates my wife likes to use (they lean over into each other so they knock around a little during the wash). Can't say any have broken yet, though. Both are a heck of a lot quieter then the previous mid-line GE that was in my house, although that one was over 15 years old when I replaced it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 8, 2013)

I just lease one.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 8, 2013)

I used to like just the average Whirlpool. Had one for 15 years before It was replaced. Paid $400 for one 2 years ago for my mother for Christmas, 18 months later it was dead. No more Whirlpool. They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 8, 2013)

If you can afford it, the Mieles are top notch. Very quiet and efficient.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 8, 2013)

I married one.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 8, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I married one.


Wait until I sent her an email! :bat: By the way, what's here email address?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 9, 2013)

Whatever you get, make sure it comes with a good warranty. I hate to say it, but they just don't make ANYTHING that ****ing lasts anymore. 
Dishwashers
Washer/Dryer
Refrigerators
We've paid decent money for these things the past 5 years or so, but everything has crapped out or needed some kind of repair/replacement after about 1.5-2 years mark.
I swear even the really expensive "nicer" stuff is crap too.
:rant::rant::rant:


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 9, 2013)

That's because all the gears and internal stuff is made out of plastic.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 9, 2013)

My sister bought a pretty pricey Kitchen-Aid recently, and had problems with it immediately. Not sure what to recommend. I need one myself, and am leaning towards a mid-range Bosch.


----------



## Miles (Nov 9, 2013)

Last year, we finally replaced ours. Its performance had slowly degraded over the last couple years and my frustration with it finally won out. We finally settled on a Bosch. The one we picked was in the upper-mid range of their offerings. It's very efficient from a power and water standpoint and does a really nice job of cleaning our dishes. Most importantly, it's insanely quiet, to the point that I can't always tell that it's running, even when I'm standing next to it. In our small bungalow, that's huge. Our old one, despite the fact that it could hold a ton of dishes and had the best rack layout of any washer I've had in a home, sounded like a jet at takeoff. You could clearly hear it behind closed doors at the farthest point in the house when it was running. We managed to catch the Bosch on sale at Lowes which made it far more palatable at the time, although we were still a bit hesitant. Compared to what we could have gotten for the same money, we're very pleased with the purchase and feel like we got very good bang for our buck. Please don't ask me about the installation though. The installation was a nightmare. That's not a reflection on the washer, BTW, but rather the incompetence of the contractor that remodeled the home well before we purchased it. I literally had to cut the old washer into pieces to remove it and I'm pretty sure some of the things I had to do to the new one in order to make it fit into the opening voided the warranty on it in a major way. Thankfully, it in no way affected the functionality or performance of the washer. LOL...


----------



## Miles (Nov 9, 2013)

BTW, at first when I read the title of the thread, I thought you were talking about a machine at work. I have two at work which I'm very adept at keeping on the job. They don't always get treated kindly and occasionally protest and refuse to work. I've gotten very good at tearing them down and cleaning them out in order to keep the universe that is our kitchen spinning on axis. It's pretty darn funny, but no joke, I've come to the conclusion that the most valuable pieces of equipment in our kitchen are the dishwashers. I have three ovens, two cooktops, a griddle, a fridge, freezer, and a grill. If any one of those goes down, I can probably figure out a way to prepare just about anything we have to using alternative methods, but man, if those dishwashers go down??? We'd be completely SOL...


----------



## Dusty (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a six month old Miele that I love... washes brilliantly but I can't comment about longevity a top tray for cutlery is brilliant, as it saves the room for the little cutlery basket in one of the racks. But the real reason that I bought that over a cheaper one was for water and energy efficiency, and out of a hope it would last longer.... and I'm probably a sucker.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 9, 2013)

Second the Bosch. I pound the hell out of my DW. Run it every day and sometime five and six times a day. I've only had to change some of the plastics inside. Evidently if these dishwasher break your really screwed. The repair man told me that in his ten years working on these new Bosch models, he's only had to operate on their insides once or twice, but when he did open them, he said the parts would cover the entire kitchen floor.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I married one.



Lol, I wish I do around 90% of all the dishes here . It has been a while since I have folded any laundry though, I'll take that swap.

Thanks for the input guys, it looks like I am heading out in a few minutes to grab a new one. Bosch is actually on sale and miele would be full price, but we are going to go look at all of them and carry some dishes to load up and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## 77kath (Nov 9, 2013)

We got a Bosch, too, several years ago. Mid range. It's quiet. We love it.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ended up with a bosch half the price of miele hope it is awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 9, 2013)

My Bosch is quiet as a church mouse, much less $ and noise than the Kitchen Aid it replaces ( fewer bells and whistles), which I had repaired multiple times.


----------



## Miles (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice! You'll be pleased with it.

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 9, 2013)

I was always fried when I was a dishwasher.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 10, 2013)

Dusty said:


> I have a six month old Miele that I love... washes brilliantly but I can't comment about longevity a top tray for cutlery is brilliant, as it saves the room for the little cutlery basket in one of the racks. But the real reason that I bought that over a cheaper one was for water and energy efficiency, and out of a hope it would last longer.... and I'm probably a sucker.


My last Miele gave us 14 years of service.We have an Lg now which was a present but i would buy another Miele in heartbeat.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> I married one.



Also can be identified as a sammich maker. :groucho:


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I vote for the Miele ours is about 8 years old no problems. Dishes fit perfectly and the silverware tray is a must. Just bought off Craigslist a Miele washer and dryer too. They are built like tanks and with thoughtful designs.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 10, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Whatever you get, make sure it comes with a good warranty. I hate to say it, but they just don't make ANYTHING that ****ing lasts anymore.
> Dishwashers
> Washer/Dryer
> Refrigerators
> ...



I agree they will not make them like they used to.My Maytag Washer is 26 yrs. old,my senior lady next door has same model around 35 yrs.I've changed belts once,water pump by Maytag man & couple hoses.He said my belt wear even so Trans. is in good shape,He said the new ones don't last as long & are expensive to fix.That was 5 years ago,figure this thing will last at least another 10 yrs.:happymug:


----------



## Sambal (Nov 11, 2013)

Miele, 7 year old and works just as perfectly time after time. And, I don't know if it makes a difference in a commercial kitchen but mine at home is still just as quiet after what must have been over 3000 work cycles.


----------

